# Ceser Millian ('The Dog Whispherer') love or hate?



## Long Coat German Shepherd (Aug 15, 2012)

What are your thoughts on Ceser Millian and his methods?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/155052-cesar-millan.html 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...whisperer-cesar-millan-love-him-hate-him.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ds/142826-cesar-milan-victoria-stillwell.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/87003-dog-whisperer-ceasar-milan.html

Just a small sample of previous threads on the same topic.


----------



## Long Coat German Shepherd (Aug 15, 2012)

gsdraven said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/155052-cesar-millan.html
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...whisperer-cesar-millan-love-him-hate-him.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Raven


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Cesar is a very good dog trainer! Period! There are many many very good dog trainers and many use different methods then he does. Doesn't change the fact that he is good and They are good. Many many many ways and methods are successful in dog training. Unfortunately, dog people and dog trainers are also often the most intolerant people about people who don't train the way they do. So form your own conclusion....lol


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I love how much he emphasizes exercise, exercise, exercise. 

If he gets that point across, he's doing some good.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I love him.
His philosophies are right on the money for human and canine behavior.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> Cesar is a very good dog trainer! Period! There are many many very good dog trainers and many use different methods then he does. Doesn't change the fact that he is good and They are good. Many many many ways and methods are successful in dog training. Unfortunately, dog people and dog trainers are also often the most intolerant people about people who don't train the way they do. So form your own conclusion....lol


LoL...our Shutzhund training director always says...the only thing 2 dog trainers can agree on is that they don't agree.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I really like him. There are often different methods that can be used to solve the same problem and I think the same applies to dog training.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I appreciate and respect the work he does. He's very observant and knows how to read dogs and people.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

I really like him. I think his philosophy of exercise, discipline, affection works in all dogs. Plus, the no talk, no touch, no eye contact has helped with several behaviors in our house.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I like him as well, I know he was going over to Europe (lol, Victoria's territory). I'm not sure if he's back in America or not though. I can't seem to catch any of his episodes this year since they changed it to Nat. Geo Wild. I can't catch any of the new shows on Animal Planet either *shrugs*. I respect Cesar and what he is willing to do for the dog's; even taking them into his home if that is the absolute best option for them. He is also willing to part with his dog's if the best situation for them opens up as well.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

CelticGlory said:


> I like him as well, I know he was going over to Europe (lol, Victoria's territory). I'm not sure if he's back in America or not though. I can't seem to catch any of his episodes this year since they changed it to Nat. Geo Wild. I can't catch any of the new shows on Animal Planet either *shrugs*. I respect Cesar and what he is willing to do for the dog's; even taking them into his home if that is the absolute best option for them. He is also willing to part with his dog's if the best situation for them opens up as well.


I think his last season was the final season for the show. At least that's what his newsletter stated. They weren't doing another one. He's still doing his dog whispered stuff, just not televised.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Moxy said:


> I think his last season was the final season for the show. At least that's what his newsletter stated. They weren't doing another one. He's still doing his dog whispered stuff, just not televised.


Aww.. really?! That stinks.. I always enjoy watching his shows.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think his methods work, from what I've seen they work well. My brother actually had a deaf pit puppy at one point and contacted Cesar for tips on how to train her. Sure enough he responded and she did very well.
I employ some of his methods with Koda, but not all. For example, I use the 2 finger tap on the neck to get her attention. I also use his calm/assertive rule. He was the trainer I watched to learn proper use of choke-chains and prongs.  

I know there are many people who dislike him (particulary for the alpha rolling), but I quite like him.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

The training part is over for him for here, but I read that in the UK he has a new show planned that will also be hosted on Nat Geo called _Leader of the Pack_, The Dog Whisperer is cancelled, but Cesar Millan will not stop existing | TheDogs: A blog for pet lovers. I don't know when they plan to air this or if they even will here in America, but I hope they do I would love to see more Cesar even if its not his usual Dog Whisper show on air.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't dislike or hate him. I don't like him either. I think that for ordinary dogs and puppies, his methods are rather outdated and he relies too much on dominant theory in dealing with animals. I read his book. Nothing extra-ordinary there really, exercise and treat the dog like a dog not a little human. 

I think his confidence, self-assured manner will make him successful with dogs regardless to the method he chooses to use. I have seen some things on his shows that I really don't agree with. 

I guess you can say I am not a fan. I think perhaps there are breeds and dogs that are better suited to his approach than others. 

I guess I take offense at the premise that you must either like him or hate him. I think it would be better to suggest that we agree with his methods or disagree with his methods. I can disagree with people's methods without hating them.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

This subject has been _DISCUSSED TO DEATH,_but I think he has done some great things for dogs and over the years he has even incorporated more gentle methods.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I like him. I like his charisma, his quiet confidence, his people skills, his ability to communicate with his clients as well as he communicates with dogs. Sure, some things I don't agree with, but since it works for him and all the dogs he has worked with, who am I to argue? 

I saw one clip on you tube where he was working with owners of a new puppy: it was all about positives, supervision, play, understanding the puppiy's mind and drives, managing the environment to set up the puppy to succeed, and training with treats. Nothing aversive or domineering about that.


----------



## sheep (Dec 2, 2011)

What I like about him:
- his emphasis on exercise-discipline-affection order and importance;
- his emphasis on calm assertive attitude;
- his capacity and no fear with dealing with aggressive dogs;
- his open mind for new methods without pride getting in the way;
- his friendly way to train the owners.

What I don't like about him:
- his over emphasis on dominance, that everything is about that;
- there were times when he misread dogs' insecurity as dominance or did not notice that dog was already submissive/insecure;
- there were times when force was not necessary (I myself use corrections so I'm not disagreeing with the use of it, just the use of it in some situations).


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I love him, and the proof is in the pudding! I definitely admire his ability (and bravery) to handle aggressive cases who otherwise would probably be destroyed.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I like him too I respect him for working with aggressive dogs and doing it well.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a lot of respect for him. I like his attitude and his energy when he's dealing with both dogs and their owners. There have been some seriously scary dogs he's faced down!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

oh, and he isnt hard to look at either! LOL forgot to mention that earlier.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Shade said:


> I have a lot of respect for him. I like his attitude and his energy when he's dealing with both dogs and their owners. There have been some seriously scary dogs he's faced down!


Add to that, some of the dogs have bitten him, but he still maintains his focus and composure.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I have only seen him a handful of times but I see nothing wrong! He sure can put up with stupidity from a person more then I can, that is why I don't help people with dogs any more because they do not want to do their part!!!!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

harmony said:


> I have only seen him a handful of times but I see nothing wrong! He sure can put up with stupidity from a person more then I can, that is why I don't help people with dogs any more because they do not want to do their part!!!!!


 I have seen a few episodes where the people just would NOT keep up with what he taught them, and decided they couldn't handle the dogs anymore. In the end he took the dogs in until he could find them better homes  
The only time I've seen him unable to handle something was an episode with 2 hyperactive goldens. He ran them, skated with them, took them to his center. They were just TOO much. He couldn't wear them out AT ALL. It was pretty ridiculous, and a wonder to me that he didn't lose his temper or calm demeanor.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I have seen a few episodes where the people just would NOT keep up with what he taught them, and decided they couldn't handle the dogs anymore. In the end he took the dogs in until he could find them better homes
> The only time I've seen him unable to handle something was an episode with 2 hyperactive goldens. He ran them, skated with them, took them to his center. They were just TOO much. He couldn't wear them out AT ALL. It was pretty ridiculous, and a wonder to me that he didn't lose his temper or calm demeanor.


 
one can not get upset wroking a dog and if someone does they have to learn to walk away


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

not talking about this person but I was just saying in general! alll's I have to say is don't call someone to fix ur problems if u can't do the work to keep it up


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

harmony said:


> one can not get upset wroking a dog and if someone does they half to learn to walk away


That's very, very true! But he did not walk away once from what I saw. He just maintained his composure until he decided he simply couldn't handle them. I would have had to walk away within the first 30 minutes!  Those dogs were INSANE. Let me see if I can find it...

This one isn't it but shows the same basic behavior as the episode I mentioned.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> That's very, very true! But he did not walk away once from what I saw. He just maintained his composure until he decided he simply couldn't handle them. I would have had to walk away within the first 30 minutes!  Those dogs were INSANE. Let me see if I can find it...


 
 I know what ur saying, I have seen horses try to kill people and seen just a few die from that, it is possiable that crazy is just that ;0


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

harmony said:


> I know what ur saying, I have seen horses try to kill people and seen just a few die from that, it is possiable that crazy is just that ;0


 Very, very true. I dealt with a dalmation at work the other day who I SWEAR had something mentally wrong with him. He was only there for a bath, along with the other two dogs his owner brought in. Well, I started to bathe him after I let him go potty. He pooed and peed outside. As soon as I started spraying him, he crapped on himself. No big, still bathing.
Started to blow-dry him, he began staring at the wall barking. Even when I turned it off he continued the behavior. I put him in a cage to dry off the rest of the way. He peed ALL OVER himself and the cage. Took him out, bathed him again, let him outside, watched him go potty again, put him in a new cage. Within 5 minutes he had crapped all over himself and the cage.
This repeated until I had bathed him 7 times. I finally dried him off and put him up front with the receptionists, because that is HORRIBLE for his skin. Less than 3 minutes into his time up front he pooped and peed behind the front desk -_- 
He was in perfect health, and the poop was regular/solid. He simply did it. There had to be something mentally not right with him for sure.... I would love to see Cesar's opinion on him!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

One time someone didn't know what bit to use and another it was "oh so I love you" and in result both people are no longer living!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Didn't watch the entirety of both vids, but the owner made lots of mistakes that just ramped those dogs up.

I don't love or hate Milan. I do believe he has a gift with dogs and a true love for dogs. You just can't find that everywhere. Just because some of his methods are eye-brough raising won't make me discount him entirely. There have been times I was like, "ahh, I don't know about that exactly!" but the majority of times, I'm on board.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

harmony said:


> One time someone didn't know what bit to use and another it was "oh so I love you" and in result both people are no longer living!!


talking about horses here not dogs lol


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

chelle said:


> Didn't watch the entirety of both vids, but the owner made lots of mistakes that just ramped those dogs up.
> 
> I don't love or hate Milan. I do believe he has a gift with dogs and a true love for dogs. You just can't find that everywhere. Just because some of his methods are eye-brough raising won't make me discount him entirely. There have been times I was like, "ahh, I don't know about that exactly!" but the majority of times, I'm on board.


:thumbup: Very well-said!  I wish I could find the episode I mentioned, but those will do. The owner definitely excited them more, but in the one I had in mind, it was just mind-boggling to see how ridiculous the dogs were. 

Harmony- That's awful...  I used to ride horses (racing TB's and showing Morgans), and I was always VERY careful when choosing which horse I would ride. I wasn't scared of any of them. But I definitely knew which ones I could and could not handle. And respected how much damage they could do.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Very, very true. I dealt with a dalmation at work the other day who I SWEAR had something mentally wrong with him. He was only there for a bath, along with the other two dogs his owner brought in. Well, I started to bathe him after I let him go potty. He pooed and peed outside. As soon as I started spraying him, he crapped on himself. No big, still bathing.
> Started to blow-dry him, he began staring at the wall barking. Even when I turned it off he continued the behavior. I put him in a cage to dry off the rest of the way. He peed ALL OVER himself and the cage. Took him out, bathed him again, let him outside, watched him go potty again, put him in a new cage. Within 5 minutes he had crapped all over himself and the cage.
> This repeated until I had bathed him 7 times. I finally dried him off and put him up front with the receptionists, because that is HORRIBLE for his skin. Less than 3 minutes into his time up front he pooped and peed behind the front desk -_-
> He was in perfect health, and the poop was regular/solid. He simply did it. There had to be something mentally not right with him for sure.... I would love to see Cesar's opinion on him!


 
Some people are so not honest when you work for a groomers I know! one time we had to get this weak nerved cattle dog (and I say weak because it was) that wanted to take u down for giving it a bath, but personaly I think that was the owner that gave that dog the weakness  just saying


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> :thumbup: Very well-said!  I wish I could find the episode I mentioned, but those will do. The owner definitely excited them more, but in the one I had in mind, it was just mind-boggling to see how ridiculous the dogs were.
> 
> Harmony- That's awful...  I used to ride horses (racing TB's and showing Morgans), and I was always VERY careful when choosing which horse I would ride. I wasn't scared of any of them. But I definitely knew which ones I could and could not handle. And respected how much damage they could do.


 I grew up working with morgans and quarter horses :wub: but I do not ride them anymore after a wheelchair only racking horse (gaited) for me, I sure do love them and use to work with hunter/jumpers too, just not any more


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

The owner may have made him that way, but it makes little sense to me because the other two dogs were GREAT! Same owner, same ages, had all been with my vet's office since they were babies. But he was just pitiful.

I never liked quarter horses much. Never disliked them, but I've had no interest in riding them. I loved the Morgans when I was little because they were a great size for me 
And I'm a total speed-demon with a strong spirit, so thoroughbreds always made sense for me! 

Anywho- Back to Cesar


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> The owner may have made him that way, but it makes little sense to me because the other two dogs were GREAT! Same owner, same ages, had all been with my vet's office since they were babies. But he was just pitiful.
> 
> I never liked quarter horses much. Never disliked them, but I've had no interest in riding them. I loved the Morgans when I was little because they were a great size for me
> And I'm a total speed-demon with a strong spirit, so thoroughbreds always made sense for me!
> ...


 
well we are proud of u and owning a gs! I would like to meet you!! it's not me but my daughter that owns that kind of horse, but she likes to run barrels . I do not ride a trotting horse, and the horse I broke and trained was MY DAUGHTERS. I send the rest away for that, not that I don't know how I just can't anymore


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

harmony said:


> well we are proud of u and owning a gs! I would like to meet you!! it's not me but my daughter that owns that kind of horse, but she likes to run barrels . I do not ride a trotting horse, and the horse I broke and trained was MY DAUGHTERS. I send the rest away for that, not that I don't know how I just can't anymore


Thank you! It would be a pleasure to merry someone from the forum, especially another horse lover! I always ride my uncles horses, I've never owned one myself. But I hope to in the future. Why can't you break them anymore? I've never broken one myself, but have ridden a few green racing stallions. One was quite the jumper and my uncle focused him on cross country. Only house I ever did jumps with!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I would say age and disablity is what keeps me doing alot now


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I never got totaly knocked out from a horse, but I did in the past year and I have rode horses my whole life! dang ems around me and everything, if I had (hope not) any pride its not there no more!!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I made a mistake and did what I knew better because "I LOVED THAT HORSE" and it almost cost my life because I got weak and now I know it is not worth, if ur not strong enough


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Long Coat German Shepherd said:


> What are your thoughts on Ceser Millian and his methods?


It would be really nice if people would scan through the list of recent topics in a subforum before starting a new thread. There was a thread about Cesar earlier this week, I don't understand why people can't just continue that discussion rather than starting a new one. How many Cesar threads do we need at one time??!?! *sigh*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It would be really nice if people would scan through the list of recent topics in a subforum before starting a new thread. There was a thread about Cesar earlier this week, I don't understand why people can't just continue that discussion rather than starting a new one. How many Cesar threads do we need at one time??!?! *sigh*


See and I thought this was about horses that kill, and merrying people on the forum.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

selzer said:


> See and I thought this was about horses that kill, and merrying people on the forum.


  My fault! I'm easily distracted, and even when I try to get back on topic I get distracted again xD


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

selzer said:


> See and I thought this was about horses that kill, and merrying people on the forum.


 
the piont is if your see your kid crossing a road would sit there and offer them a cookie or do somehing about it!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

we did get side track though


----------

